# Error messege for Diablo II



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

I am using Windows XP. I just installed Diablo II and the expansion on my computer. After installation I tried downloading the patch. It told me the download failed because D2CMP.dll was in use by another process. I tried running Diablo II and this error messege came up "This application has failed to start because D2CMP.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem." When I went to go check the D2CMP.dll it was not there. I downloaded it from a site and put it where it was supposed to be. I tried playing Diablo II again, this time it got me to a black screen. Once I alt + tabbed it gave me a new error messege. The new error messege read "Cannot load D2Launch.dll: Error 182" I downloaded a working D2Launch.dll from a site and replaced it, however the same thing happened, black screen and error messege.

I know that was a bit long but if you took the time to read it thank you, I hope someone can help me.


----------



## kimmygal5 (Aug 28, 2007)

I think I have an idea how to fix the problem, but firstly how exactly did you replace the old D2Launch.dll with the new one?


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

kimmygal5 said:


> I think I have an idea how to fix the problem, but firstly how exactly did you replace the old D2Launch.dll with the new one?


I installed the new one into the directory where the old one was at, it asked me if I wanted to replace it, I told it yes.


----------



## kimmygal5 (Aug 28, 2007)

If it's still not working, chances are both files have not been replaced properly into the system.
For this kind of operation I usually use WinZip. If you don't have it, you can download the trial (which also does the job) for free at:

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Compression_and_Zip_File_Utilities/WinZip_Download.html

Open D2Launch.dll and D2CMP.dll into the WinZip window and extract them both directly into the directory which is C:\WINDOWS\system32.

Restart your computer, then try the game again.


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

kimmygal5 said:


> If it's still not working, chances are both files have not been replaced properly into the system.
> For this kind of operation I usually use WinZip. If you don't have it, you can download the trial (which also does the job) for free at:
> 
> http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Utilities/Compression_and_Zip_File_Utilities/WinZip_Download.html
> ...


Why would I put it into that directory, isn't it supposed to be in the Diablo 2 directory?


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try putting it in the Windows directory too, if the game is supposed to get it from there, then it will, there's no harm in putting it in the Windows directory as well as the Diablo II directory.

If it doesn't work, then I would try completely uninstalling Diablo II, restarting the computer, and installing it again, then try to get the patch through DII, by going on Battle.Net.


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

Nothing that has been suggested has worked so far, tried everything suggested


----------



## Nanotech (Sep 12, 2007)

It sounds like the dll file isn't registered correctly.

Copy and paste the file into C:\Windows\System32

Then, open up and cmd prompt.

In it, type:

regsvr32 d2cmp.dll

Try that,

Cheers


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

The game tries to load the file from the directory that diablo is in, not from the windows directory, so I don't see the point in placing it in the windows directory.


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Did you try reinstalling it?


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

McTimson said:


> Did you try reinstalling it?


Many many times.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

When you reinstall it, can you play it without installing the patch?


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

McTimson said:


> When you reinstall it, can you play it without installing the patch?


Yes, infact I can play it without reinstalling the patch. However there is no fun in playing single player.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, how did you try getting the patch, from the Battle.Net website, or by clicking 'multiplayer', and letting the game get it?

Also, Nanotech's suggestion may work. If a program can't find a dll in it's own folder for whatever reason, it automatically checks Windows, and if Windows has it registered, it may work.


----------



## RapDawg (Aug 28, 2007)

McTimson said:


> OK, how did you try getting the patch, from the Battle.Net website, or by clicking 'multiplayer', and letting the game get it?
> 
> Also, Nanotech's suggestion may work. If a program can't find a dll in it's own folder for whatever reason, it automatically checks Windows, and if Windows has it registered, it may work.


I tried his suggestion, and I downloaded the patch by clicking "battle.net" from inside Diablo II.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You're not using a no-CD patch or anything, right? If you are, that will mess it up.

Otherwise, try downloading the patch separately, from Blizzard.


----------

